# howdy



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Howdy from Franklin tx. I'm on hondaatvforums also but I do a lot of mud riding and repairs so maybe I can help out around here and get a little help from time to time. I currently ride 03 Rincon 650 with big red gear reduction 3 inch lift kit2 inch snorkel currently running 30 inch mudzillas but fixing to go with 29.5 lawls wide all around. the wife rides a 2013 Honda recon other than tires it is all stockI am getting ready to do a radiator relocator on my rinnyhas anybody built their own and if so do you have plans or pictures of how to do it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Welcome to MIMB.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to mimb


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome guys. 

2003 Rincon 650 3" lift 30" mudzilllas on 14" 212 wheels 2" snorkel and big red gear reduction.
gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 
2005 trx350fm (Smokey) back to stock :'(

2012 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

This is my rinny.







Here is one of my family out riding







Left to rt my niece Alexis my wife holding my nephew aiden my sister Riki in front of her 420 b-in-l Karl then my bike on far rt. 
I just bought my rinny two weeks ago with a blown head gasket and bad timing chain. I rebuilt the top end and replaced the temp senswer but fan stayed on the whole ride so I decided radiator relocater was in order. Pulled radiator this morning before work to find this 













Now I see why relocaters are so important for mud bikes. This is my first water cooled bike so I'm learning as I go. But for a $1000 bike I'm happy with it. 



2003 Rincon 650 3" lift 30" mudzilllas on 14" 212 wheels 2" snorkel and big red gear reduction.
gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 
2005 trx350fm (Smokey) back to stock :'(

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

Got the bike all put back together spent $25 on stuff to do radiator relocater




















I ended up trading my 14" wheels with 30" mudzillas for a set of maxxis maxlite wheels with 29.5 swamplites plus a set of five used 28-10-12 swamplites one is new other 4 have about 60-70% tread on them 

2003 Rincon 650 3" lift 30" mudzilllas on 14" 212 wheels 2" snorkel and big red gear reduction.
gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 
2005 trx350fm (Smokey) back to stock :'(

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Are there any holes for your radiator to get cool air through that cover?


----------



## rlfoulch (Apr 24, 2013)

filthyredneck said:


> Are there any holes for your radiator to get cool air through that cover?


No but its spaced 2.5" off the radiator. I'm planning on pulling it off tonight and punching a few holes in it. I just built it Thursday night and realy haven't had a chance to ride much yet 

2003 Rincon 650 3" lift 30" mudzilllas on 14" 212 wheels 2" snorkel and big red gear reduction.
gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 
2005 trx350fm (Smokey) back to stock :'(

2013 recon (wife's bike) gators on front swamp witches on rear


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Gotcha


----------

